# Dash air vents



## arranmac (Oct 9, 2007)

iv got some broken dash air vents on my 94 fleetwood flair any one know if i can get replacements !


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try:

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

They seem to supply enough parts that you could build a motorhome from scratch .

G


----------

